# iMessage & FaceTime



## poussvite (7 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer le but recherché par Apple en installant dans l'ipad FaceTime & iMessage quand on constate que pour les utiliser il faut
1 un iPad ( tous mes contactes n'en possèdent pas un)
2 être inscrit comme utilisateur de ces app
Alors c'est là qu'on se régale du bon SKYPE!
Où est l'astuce?


----------



## Argeuh (8 Mars 2012)

Je n'ai pas la réponse ultime, mais pour avoir longuement testé les 2 FaceTime est d'une qualité incomparable par rapport à Skype.
D'autre part cela se fait entre iPhone/iPad/mac, ce qui multiplie quelque peu le % de chances que l'autre contact soit équipé apple


----------



## Simbouesse (8 Mars 2012)

Argeuh a dit:


> D'autre part cela se fait entre *iPhone/iPad/mac*, ce qui multiplie quelque peu le % de chances que l'autre contact soit équipé apple



C'est surtout ça oui !

Et puis au passage, c'est la réponse au BlackBerry Messenger (BBM)...


----------

